# Mitsu.FX0N - 60 Heizungsregelung - Programmbeispiel?



## Doranaga (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo bin neu hier.
Habe vor mehr als 15 Jahren SPS programmiert oder besser auf meine Bedürfnisse adaptiert. Nun möchte ich ähnliches wieder tun nur 1. finde ich keine Programme für die FX0N 2. habe ich keine Ahnung mehr wie ich das damals schaffte 3. weiss ich nicht ob FX0N-60 überhaupt sinnvoll war zu kaufen 4. mit Temperatursensoren damals auch nichts zu tun hatte und nicht weiss ob und wie diese funktionieren. etc. Also eine Baustelle.
Bitte dies zu entschulldigen.
Und HILFE in jeder Art wird sehr gerne angenommen.


----------



## Hanniball (31 Januar 2011)

*Melsec*

Hi Doranaga,

habe Dir eine Anwendung mit allem was Du brauchst an geschickt.

Um Deine Fragen zu beantworten:

1. Du brauchst Melsec Medoc (oder GX Developer), ich persönlich favorisiere das alte Medoc.
2. Die 0N Serie geht grundsätzlich, ist aber scheisse zu programmieren da im Regelfall keine Option online zu programmieren. BEsser: 1N oder 2N
3. Du brauchst die passende Analogkarten, die aktuellen der 2N-Serie funzen auch an der 0N
4. Zum Thema Software melde Dich mal bei mir... MAil hast Du seit gerade eben...


Gruß 

Hanniball


----------



## Hanniball (31 Januar 2011)

*Nachtrag*

Gib mir mal die genaue Konfiguration durch wie Du sie Dir vorstellst.

Temperatur.. Welcher Fühlertyp
Druck..
E/A`s
Bedienung über Schalter oder OP?


----------



## Doranaga (7 Februar 2011)

*endlich wieder mit Internet verbunden.*

Bitte mein langes Nichtmelden zu entschuldigen. Bin gerade aus Ägypthen zurück gekommen. Ausser kein Telephon und kein Internet war alles total ruhig. 
Zu Deiner Frage: Ich bin noch Planlos. Weiss aber dass ich die Heizungssteuerung gerne selber programmieren möchte. 2 Heizkreisläufe mit Mischer, 2 Heizungen, ein Pufferspeicher.
Habe noch keine Ahnung wegen der Fühler, hoffe da nur das es Standards gibt. Wie man den richtigen Wert ausliest weiss ich auch noch nicht......
Also wie Du siehst eine Baustelle.


----------



## Hanniball (7 Februar 2011)

*Hallihallo*

Hi there!

Wenn was ist, sag mir Bescheid. Denke sollte kein so großes Problem sein das Projekt umzusetzen.
Mail mit Beispielprojekt angekommen?

Gruß

Hanniball


----------

